# New ASA Scoring Rings at Daytona Archers Jan 19th



## pbdollar (May 1, 2005)

Daytona Archers will have one of the two ranges used for the Jan 19th ASA Qualifier set up with the new standerized ASA size scoring rings. The rings are burned in on a newly refurbished and unshot set of McKenzie targets. Looking for a good turnout to preview the targets and ranges that will be used for the 2013 Florida ASA State Championship. Daytona wishes everyone a successful and safe 2013 season. There is an enclosed post from the ASA site describing the new rings. 

"McKenzie is working on having a 5" O.D. for all 10-rings regardless of target size. The 12-rings and the 11-ring will all be 1.5" O.D. which will effectively provide a separation among these scoring rings. All lines are to be .125" in width which will also help with the "pulled line" issue and bonus rings touching on several targets.

They are focused on making sure the targets with the smaller 10-rings are done first, but hope to have our entire 23 target line that we have announced completed by Florida.

[email protected]"


----------



## Shadowrider13 (Feb 24, 2012)

Which ring is scored as an 11 in ASA? Or is that just for the IBO shoots?


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

11's are IBO only


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Looking forward to this shoot. It will be a great warmup for Gainesville and Daytona always puts on a quality shoot


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

So......no 14's, and the 12's are getting smaller (that's how I take it, anyway). Should be interesting!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

dw'struth said:


> So......no 14's, and the 12's are getting smaller (that's how I take it, anyway). Should be interesting!


1.5" OD 12 rings make them all equal to what used to be the large(r) animals only. The 5" 10 ring with 1.5" 12 rings is going to look huge on the small(er) animals.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

the uniform 12 ring will probably average out to being a little bigger than past years if you take into account all the animals.


----------



## Shadowrider13 (Feb 24, 2012)

Sounds like a good shoot to come to this year.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

tmorelli said:


> 1.5" OD 12 rings make them all equal to what used to be the large(r) animals only. The 5" 10 ring with 1.5" 12 rings is going to look huge on the small(er) animals.


Well, where I am having trouble is.......how are they going to do away with the "connectors" without either doing away with the "center 11", or making the 12's smaller? Is the larger 10 ring going to allow for this? OR......or they not really doing away with them?


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

The 10's are all 5" diameter.

The 12's and 11 and are all 1.5" OD.

1.5"x 3 rings is 4.5". 

So, they have a 1/2" of room to work with. Assuming the 10's are 5" OD, they'll lose 1/2 of that to the 1/8" 10 ring line width.... so they might really only have 1/4" to work with (dividing that 1/4" at 4 "connectors" is going to be pretty tough on a molded foam target)

Bottom line, they'll all be pretty dang close to each other still.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

thinking the upper and lower 12's will still be making contact with the ten line but they will not be making contact with the center 11 ring?


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

tmorelli said:


> The 10's are all 5" diameter.
> 
> The 12's and 11 and are all 1.5" OD.
> 
> ...


Yep.....The 2013 book still shows the connectors as 12's, so..........


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

dw'struth said:


> Yep.....The 2013 book still shows the connectors as 12's, so..........


There is another thread on here (or the ASA forum) that says disregard that.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

ba3darcher said:


> thinking the upper and lower 12's will still be making contact with the ten line but they will not be making contact with the center 11 ring?


It has been clearly stated many times in a number of places that there will be NO connector lines. But until the targets are on the ground I wouldn't bet on anything. As Tony pointed out there isn't much room for space between the scoring rings. Like 1/16" between scoring rings and that isn't much too work with in molded foam. Whatever comes out we'll deal with it but February is fast approaching so I hope they get something out REAL soon. I'd hate for groups to be calling hits differently.


----------



## Shadowrider13 (Feb 24, 2012)

What is the address for this shoot?


----------



## john218 (Jan 14, 2012)

DAYTONA ARCHERS INC.
2125 Bellevue Ave
Daytona Beach,FL 32114-5610 US


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Its confusing. We've all been hearing about the seperation of the 11/12 rings, but the diagram in the 2013 book shows other wise. In other words, How can the connector not be scored? Look in the diagram, its there in black and white. 

Either way doesnt matter to me and probably others feel the same. From jawing with some asa buddies of mine, the concern we have is one group scoring the connector as a 12 (based on the diagram hard not to) or a group that takes it upon themselves to refuse to count the connector as a 12 based on what they have heard. just needs to be clear, concise and and consistant


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

J Whittington said:


> Its confusing. We've all been hearing about the seperation of the 11/12 rings, but the diagram in the 2013 book shows other wise. In other words, How can the connector not be scored? Look in the diagram, its there in black and white.
> 
> Either way doesnt matter to me and probably others feel the same. From jawing with some asa buddies of mine, the concern we have is one group scoring the connector as a 12 (based on the diagram hard not to) or a group that takes it upon themselves to refuse to count the connector as a 12 based on what they have heard. just needs to be clear, concise and and consistant


I saw somewhere that the "ASA" is saying to ignore the pic in the 2013 book.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

from the ASA forum......

Should be able to see these from a mile away..... and line dragging will still be an issue (just guessing).


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

tmorelli said:


> from the ASA forum......
> 
> Should be able to see these from a mile away..... and line dragging will still be an issue (just guessing).


Thanks for the pic. It makes more sense now (obviously), as I had it in my mind that they were going to do away with the outer connectors also.....


----------



## pbdollar (May 1, 2005)

Want to confirm that Daytona Archers are using the new rings as shown in the pictures on this thread except no center ring 11 and only one of the two ranges set up will have them. The ranges are looking great and the weather is low 80s and sunny, hope it holds thru next weekend. Ya'll come get ya some.


----------



## pbdollar (May 1, 2005)

All dressed up and ready to go. Looking forward to seeing everyone at Daytona this weekend and hope you have a great 3-D season !!


----------



## john218 (Jan 14, 2012)

What time does the 3-d course open for the Daytona event?


----------



## bowden67 (Jun 6, 2005)

sine up starts at 8 am we start shooting at 9 am


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Excited to shoot the first qualifier of the year in Florida!


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow, the Daytona Archers love their archery, what a great job they did on this shoot. Loved the course, good mix of distances and beautiful targets with the new ASA rings, awesome practice range and a great lunch to boot. I can't wait for the next shoot on March 23rd. 

Thanks Daytona Archers...


----------

